# TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.1)



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

FYI, the Priority update page is open today for "20.7.1".

www.tivo.com/priority

Any news?

Jeff


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nothing that I have seen directly, but I'm hoping it helps with all of the goofy resorting that has been going on so I'm jumping in with two feet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Only one foot. I have two boxes.

Anyone want to guess for the RC number? I'll bet on 9.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm hoping for zero new features, and zero new bugs. Just fix all/most of the outstanding bugs, that's what I want most.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Hydra?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks. Added my TSN to the list. 

The list has been open for a few hours; if past is prologue, my box will receive the update about 4 days after they start rolling this out to people on the list.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh boy.... bring on the pain! I'll just wait until they push it to me. No desire to rush towards more problems! OK, I hope I'm wrong but the recent track record isn't encouraging.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

TeamPace said:


> I'll just wait until they push it to me.


Same here. Priority Update is just asking for trouble. I'll wait and see what others report has been fixed or newly broken.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

It could not possibly be Hydra, right? I do not want any part of that! Probably too soon, still never heard a date for it. Sometimes I think they recode all the patches when they go to another "major" release and probably NOTHING NEW IN IT...LOL.

Everything works fine in my Roamio Pro and I usually jump on the priority list, BUT NOT THIS TIME...

*I guess we might see some notes from Margret soon and maybe find out what it is.*


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> Hydra?


I'm in. So tired of explaining to my wife why the sort order doesn't stick. If that means a new UI (which I suspect it does not), then


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Normally I'd be all in for a new update, but the last few releases have tended to break more than they fix, so I'll wait a bit. The issues I've been having (other than guide data screw ups), have all been mostly cosmetic. Why tempt fate and see if they introduce a reboot or tuner loss bug next.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Really need Release Notes so we would know what to test.
Also more might sign up. For example, I have an issue with HULU and error 5005 Network lost. If there was a Network fix for this I would sign up right away.
Going in Blind for this test is not safe.
ALSO
Is there a way we can roll back? Some secret remote code? That would make it safe.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just for the hell of it this was the last time Margret gave us release notes for and update, it was 20.5.6.
20.5.6 Release Notes (Roamio)


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

scottchez said:


> Is there a way we can roll back? Some secret remote code? That would make it safe.


No. Once you get it there's no going back.

The ones on the list will get it first, but eventually everyone will get the update unless they halt the rollout for some reason. Even if they do, people who already got the update will have to keep using it until a new release comes out.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> Just for the hell of it this was the last time Margret gave us release notes for and update, it was 20.5.6.
> 20.5.6 Release Notes (Roamio)


to be fair to margret, the release notes are available at tivo.com.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

NorthAlabama said:


> to be fair to margret, the release notes are available at tivo.com.


Yea but she gave us the release notes before we got the priority update. Now we have to wait some time after that so signing up now is just a crap shoot. You never know what you are going to get. I rather wait anymore because if there is a major issue then I don't have to deal with what is left of TiVo support. I rather have bamboo shoots driven under my finger nails than have to go through that.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Hail Hydra, immortal Hydra, it can never be undone. Repair one bug and two more will take its place. We serve none but the RiVo as the user shall soon serve us.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> to be fair to margret, the release notes are available at tivo.com.


But they left out the most important section: 
*Features/functionality broken in this release*


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I have signed up for the priority update list for every update since mid 2000. No more. Since the farce that was 20.6.3 I want no part of this untested version. Will wait and watch the bug reports and see what functionality disappears this time. Tivo seems to be on an out of control downward spiral.

I truly pray I am wrong on this one and its a major bug fix load.


----------



## webminster (Dec 13, 2016)

Fingers crossed for the My Shows sortlist/panel issue. The latest 2.6.3 RC16 wasn't it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jcthorne said:


> I have signed up for the priority update list for every update since mid 2000. No more. Since the farce that was 20.6.3 I want no part of this untested version. Will wait and watch the bug reports and see what functionality disappears this time. Tivo seems to be on an out of control downward spiral.
> 
> I truly pray I am wrong on this one and its a major bug fix load.


Funny. For me it's exactly the opposite. I most often have NOT signed up for priority update, instead waiting for others to get and report issues. But 20.6.3 broke things so badly that I can only hope/wish that 20.7.1 can't be any worse any may have actually fixed some of them, so I signed up 1 TiVo for it. Hope I don't regret it...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

moyekj said:


> ...I can only hope/wish that 20.7.1 can't be any worse any may have actually fixed some of them...


famous last words, it reminds me of a youtube video when someone hands their beer to a friend, and yells "hey, watch this!" - you must be new here, or hopelessly optimistic...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

webminster said:


> Fingers crossed for the My Shows sortlist/panel issue. The latest 2.6.3 RC16 wasn't it.


Do you mean the blinking every ~10 seconds?


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

Lurker1 said:


> But they left out the most important section:
> *Features/functionality broken in this release*


Isn't that what we are supposed to fill in?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

20.7.1 does fix the issue with TiVo forgetting about folder sort preferences and hiding of 3rd column in My Shows. Haven't had a chance to test other things yet that 20.6.3 broke such as H.264 HME streaming (doubt that will ever get fixed) or what new problems may have been introduced...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Apparently the new update is 20.7.1RC2. That's the 2nd release candidate for 20.7.1, which isn't that many considering the 20.6.3 was up to RC16. That either means that 20.7.1 didn't have that many bugs or they just decided to ship it out as is (bugs and all).


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I used to sign up for priority updating but these last few times I decided to wait, like others here. 

Thanks for the heads up. It's nice to know an update is coming and I sure do wish for the best..but my actual expectation doesn't line up to that too well at this point.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

moyekj said:


> 20.7.1 does fix the issue with TiVo forgetting about folder sort preferences and hiding of 3rd column in My Shows. Haven't had a chance to test other things yet that 20.6.3 broke such as H.264 HME streaming (doubt that will ever get fixed) or what new problems may have been introduced...


HME H.264 streaming was NOT fixed and doubt it ever will be at this point.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> HME H.264 streaming was NOT fixed and doubt it ever will be at this point.


Which bug is that? Do you mean streaming to a mobile device?

Was the Dolby Digital loss bug fixed? That one gets me every day or two and is super annoying. And I don't use Standby.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

HME is the old protocol developer community could use to develop custom applications to run on the TiVo. streambaby is a good example. Prior to 20.6.3 it used to be possible to stream H.264 videos in your home collection to TiVo without any transcoding via streambaby, but now that's broken and the only workaround is to force transcode to mpeg2. Given that TiVo has essentially dropped support for HMO (TiVo Desktop type applications) and HME I doubt it will ever be fixed. Some people use PLEX for home video collection streaming to TiVo, but IMO it's a poor substitute that doesn't work very well on Roamio and earlier platforms.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my rivo downloaded, then installed the update at 6am. it was not in "pending" state following yesterday's routine call at 5pm, and the next call wasn't scheduled until 7am this morning.

interesting...


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> my rivo downloaded, then installed the update at 6am. it was not in "pending" state following yesterday's routine call at 5pm, and the next call wasn't scheduled until 7am this morning.
> 
> interesting...


Mine was pending all day yesterday and then restarted and installed over night. I think it will download and immediately install if there is a window of opportunity, i.e., no recordings scheduled. Just my guess.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Yep, I woke up to a new version myself. I have noticed already from the start that when I change channels, its very small, but there's a moment where its just black screen, and then the channel pops up. Yesterday it changed a lot faster. This was after I rebooted the Tivo also. I'll probably get used to it in time, but it is noticeable to me.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MeInDallas said:


> Yep, I woke up to a new version myself. I have noticed already from the start that when I change channels, its very small, but there's a moment where its just black screen, and then the channel pops up. Yesterday it changed a lot faster. This was after I rebooted the Tivo also. I'll probably get used to it in time, but it is noticeable to me.


yes, there were noticeable speed improvements in multiple areas with the last update. i also generally see an improvement in days directly following an update, but have noticed the same slight delay - here's hoping this will sort itself out over time (fingers crossed)...


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, there were noticeable speed improvements in multiple areas with the last update. i also generally see an improvement in days directly following an update, but have noticed the same slight delay - here's hoping this will sort itself out over time (fingers crossed)...


Could this slight delay be part of a fix for all the HDMI & Dolby issues?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Based on positive reports I signed up my boxes yesterday. They are pending start today.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> Based on positive reports I signed up my boxes yesterday. They are pending start today.


My advice. Place the pending box into Standby. Then pull the power. Put power back after 15 seconds. Feel free to ignore. If it's not a Mini, you should use the remote to hit TiVo + "D" to get remote's batter power level to display again.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> My advice. Place the pending box into Standby. Then pull the power. Put power back after 15 seconds. Feel free to ignore. If it's not a Mini, you should use the remote to hit TiVo + "D" to get remote's batter power level to display again.


I simple restarted from the menu and the Roamio finished updating in about 15 minutes. I'm not sure what the TiVo + "D" you are referring to. The battery level is displaying in the system info screen without me having to do anything.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

morac said:


> I simple restarted from the menu and the Roamio finished updating in about 15 minutes. I'm not sure what the TiVo + "D" you are referring to. The battery level is displaying in the system info screen without me having to do anything.


That's interesting. Whenever my basic Roamio does a restart, the battery level in System Information always becomes "unknown". I get it back with TiVo + "D".


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> That's interesting. Whenever my basic Roamio does a restart, the battery level in System Information always becomes "unknown". I get it back with TiVo + "D".


I use slide remotes and the same happens to me also. Thanks to you for the quick fix.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been having issues with my Slide remote losing communication with my Roamio Plus. The remote lights up but there is no corresponding acknowledgement light on the TiVo. Opening the battery case and resetting one of the batteries fixes it. I wonder if the TiVo + D combination discussed above would be a better way to fix my issue.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> That's interesting. Whenever my basic Roamio does a restart, the battery level in System Information always becomes "unknown". I get it back with TiVo + "D".





andyf said:


> I use slide remotes and the same happens to me also. Thanks to you for the quick fix.


That sounds more like your remote is losing it's RF connection to the TiVo and reverting to IR mode.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> That sounds more like your remote is losing it's RF connection to the TiVo and reverting to IR mode.


I don't think that's it. My Roamio can not receive IR since the front and sides are blocked. I find it odd that the Mini doesn't do it also. I just figure it's one of those bugs that will never get fixed, like RS Corrected errors being counted.

On the other hand, I do get a lot of interference that makes the remote drop to IR mode. I get RF back by blocking the front with my hand and hitting any button once.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mrizzo80 said:


> I've been having issues with my Slide remote losing communication with my Roamio Plus. The remote lights up but there is no corresponding acknowledgement light on the TiVo. Opening the battery case and resetting one of the batteries fixes it. I wonder if the TiVo + D combination discussed above would be a better way to fix my issue.


The TiVo + "D" is the command to make the remote use RF mode. I don't know why it makes the battery level come back to life. I always use Lithium batteries and when they drop to 90% I replace them. Lithium batteries die a quick death, but have a long life.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, there were noticeable speed improvements in multiple areas with the last update. i also generally see an improvement in days directly following an update, but have noticed the same slight delay - here's hoping this will sort itself out over time (fingers crossed)...


So far so good. My Elite/XL4 had the same type of short delay, so I'm not gonna sweat it. If theres other stuff thats fixed now, then I wont complain


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> I've been having issues with my Slide remote losing communication with my Roamio Plus. The remote lights up but there is no corresponding acknowledgement light on the TiVo. Opening the battery case and resetting one of the batteries fixes it. I wonder if the TiVo + D combination discussed above would be a better way to fix my issue.


Silly question, but: do your batteries still have sufficient power in them? When my basic alkaline batteries get down to 10-20% power (per the System Information page), the remote can start acting less consistently, and I also can eke a bit more power out of them by turning them in the remote--I know, then, that it's time to replace the batteries.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Silly question, but: do your batteries still have sufficient power in them? When my basic alkaline batteries get down to 10-20% power (per the System Information page), the remote can start acting less consistently, and I also can eke a bit more power out of them by turning them in the remote--I know, then, that it's time to replace the batteries.


Yes, I should have mentioned they were at 20% when I changed them a couple days ago. I just don't recall ever experiencing this until now. Maybe I've never drawn down the batteries that far before.

I don't think the issue has occurred since I swapped batteries, but it was fairly random before that.


----------



## Paul Coco (Jan 21, 2003)

Installed 20.7.1 on Friday and it seems to have resolved the My Shows sort list problem. Also the issue with Dolby audio.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mrizzo80 said:


> Yes, I should have mentioned they were at 20% when I changed them a couple days ago. I just don't recall ever experiencing this until now. Maybe I've never drawn down the batteries that far before.
> 
> I don't think the issue has occurred since I swapped batteries, but it was fairly random before that.


Yep, my guess is, it was due to the batteries getting low/starting to run down.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi guys, brand new tivo user here. I picked up a used Roamio Plus off Amazon and a mini. Loving it so far, the skip mode is worth its weight in gold. Anyway, i added my tivo TSN for this update a little while ago. Can you give me an idea on ETA after requesting it? It seems to happen quickly judging by comments in this post.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I am Not priority and I received it. I didn't really need it though, my Roamio has been working fine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Hi guys, brand new tivo user here. I picked up a used Roamio Plus off Amazon and a mini. Loving it so far, the skip mode is worth its weight in gold. Anyway, i added my tivo TSN for this update a little while ago. Can you give me an idea on ETA after requesting it? It seems to happen quickly judging by comments in this post.


FWIW: Update 20.7.1 is now out


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tim_m said:


> Hi guys, brand new tivo user here. I picked up a used Roamio Plus off Amazon and a mini. Loving it so far, the skip mode is worth its weight in gold. Anyway, i added my tivo TSN for this update a little while ago. Can you give me an idea on ETA after requesting it? It seems to happen quickly judging by comments in this post.


I'd say 1-7 days based on other responses although most tend to be after a couple of days. I submitted mine Friday and got it during Monday's call on my Roamio Pro and Mini.

Scott


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks, i'm not having any issues with 20.6.3, i just like having the newest stuff. The new Hydra GUI isn't included in this yet is it?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tim_m said:


> Thanks, i'm not having any issues with 20.6.3, i just like having the newest stuff. The new Hydra GUI isn't included in this yet is it?


Nope.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I'd say 1-7 days based on other responses although most tend to be after a couple of days. I submitted mine Friday and got it during Monday's call on my Roamio Pro and Mini.
> 
> Scott


I submitted both of mine in February when the priority page went live and so far ad of today only one Tivo has the update and the other TiVo is on 20.6.3 still


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

tim_m said:


> Thanks, i'm not having any issues with 20.6.3, i just like having the newest stuff. The new Hydra GUI isn't included in this yet is it?


You can sign up for TiVo's Field Trials (basically a private beta of new software) if you want. I've had TiVo for about a decade but have never bothered to sign up... so I don't speak from any experience as to whether it's good or bad to do Field Trials or not. And I'm not even sure they accept everyone that wants in. Nobody around here ever talks specifics about FT due to the NDA. Nobody ever really seems to even talk in generalities (it's worth it, it's not worth it, it's too time-consuming, etc) about it either. 

Historically, TiVo does 2 to 3 major software updates per year that probably all go through Field Trials first. Hydra is definitely in a class above major - this is a once every 5-10 years complete UX overhaul. The current HD interface debuted in March 2010.

If I had to guess, Hydra has probably been in Field Trials for the last 3-6 months.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

mrizzo80 said:


> You can sign up for TiVo's Field Trials (basically a private beta of new software) if you want. I've had TiVo for about a decade but have never bothered to sign up... so I don't speak from any experience as to whether it's good or bad to do Field Trials or not. And I'm not even sure they accept everyone that wants in. Nobody around here ever talks specifics about FT due to the NDA. Nobody ever really seems to even talk in generalities (it's worth it, it's not worth it, it's too time-consuming, etc) about it either.
> 
> Historically, TiVo does 2 to 3 major software updates per year that probably all go through Field Trials first. Hydra is definitely in a class above major - this is a once every 5-10 years complete UX overhaul. The current HD interface debuted in March 2010.
> 
> If I had to guess, Hydra has probably been in Field Trials for the last 3-6 months.


If it were just me i'd definitely go and sign up for the beta program. However, i have family members using this tivo as well that are less tech savvy then i am and would be annoyed by major bugs
.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ajwees41 said:


> I submitted both of mine in February when the priority page went live and so far ad of today only one Tivo has the update and the other TiVo is on 20.6.3 still


It wouldn't be the first time that someone has submitted their TSN early and not gotten the update although odd that one of yours did but the other didn't. Have you tried adding the second again?

Scott


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> It wouldn't be the first time that someone has submitted their TSN early and not gotten the update although odd that one of yours did but the other didn't. Have you tried adding the second again?
> 
> Scott


yes last night I added the second one again


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I added my two Roamio Pros and one Mini to the priority list about a week ago, but none have received the update yet.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

Cross posting since there are two threads on 20.7.1RC2. 

I put my Roamio Pro and two Minis on the Priority List two days ago. This morning all are updated to 20.7.1RC2. 

The big issue to me prior to this latest update was that I had to press Tivo->Settings & Messages->Settings to get Dolby 5.1 when using my Denon 6200 avr. Then I had to press Tivo->Settings & Messages->Settings to get LPCM 2.0 when passing through audio to my Panasonic Plasma TV. 20.7.1RC2 fixes this.

The other issue for me was that my Tivos would not remember my My Shows preferred sort order. This is now fixed


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Got the update on both my Roamio and mini Monday morning.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

tim_m said:


> Got the update on both my Roamio and mini Monday morning.


Still nothing here. I added my two Roamio Pros and Mini to the priority list almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> You can sign up for TiVo's Field Trials (basically a private beta of new software) if you want. I've had TiVo for about a decade but have never bothered to sign up... so I don't speak from any experience as to whether it's good or bad to do Field Trials or not. And I'm not even sure they accept everyone that wants in. Nobody around here ever talks specifics about FT due to the NDA. Nobody ever really seems to even talk in generalities (it's worth it, it's not worth it, it's too time-consuming, etc) about it either.
> 
> Historically, TiVo does 2 to 3 major software updates per year that probably all go through Field Trials first. Hydra is definitely in a class above major - this is a once every 5-10 years complete UX overhaul. The current HD interface debuted in March 2010.
> 
> If I had to guess, Hydra has probably been in Field Trials for the last 3-6 months.


 i used to do the TiVo Betas but it also takes some time to do the testing they want. You need to do certain things with the betas and post your results. Which does take time each day to do what is requested for testing the software.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

*TIP:* Don't put yourself on this priority list. RC2 sucks...

*at least if you have a Roamio Pro...

Update 20.7.1 is now out*


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I am not on the priority list. Bolt and Roamio updated last night. Premiere still running 20.6.3


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> *TIP:* Don't put yourself on this priority list. RC2 sucks...
> 
> *at least if you have a Roamio Pro...
> 
> Update 20.7.1 is now out*


Not seeing any issues here on our Roamio Pro with Comcast and it seemed to fix things for a number of people (we weren't having issues with those items since we use the default sort etc).

Scott


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> Not seeing any issues here on our Roamio Pro with Comcast and it seemed to fix things for a number of people (we weren't having issues with those items since we use the default sort etc).
> 
> Scott


I never had any major issues ever before other than what I have wanted them to do for years now. I do not whine about sorting options, but that's just me. I never even noticed (well I may have, but never related it to anything, just hit the C button...LOL).

So you are not seeing sometimes slowdowns or jittery FF/REW at times?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> So you are not seeing sometimes slowdowns or jittery FF/REW at times?


No but as I mentioned in the other thread, we're still MPEG2 here with Comcast so perhaps this is an MPEG4 issue. I had thought Dan had indicated there were differences with MPEG4 that would make trick-play less smooth.

What's wrong with REWIND?

Fast Forward Super Charged?

Scott


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep, there are definitely worse issues with FF/REW on H.264 channels with Comcast now. But at least all of them can be recorded and played which wasn't the case when they were first converted here.

All 3 of my Minis are on the list for this update, none of them have received it but my Roamio did. Curious.


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

HerronScott said:


> Not seeing any issues here on our Roamio Pro with Comcast and it seemed to fix things for a number of people (we weren't having issues with those items since we use the default sort etc).
> 
> Scott


Same here. Update has fixed the two issues that were driving me nuts:
- audio dropout on Netflix
- left column stays hidden in MyShows

I also have a Roamio Pro with Comcast.


----------

